# Music recommendations



## Firefly (9 Apr 2014)

Hi all,

Did a search but couldn't find anything recent. Any good tunes knocking around? I was listening to an easy alternative playlist on Youtube and came across something I haven't heard in ages - My Favourite Game (The Cardigans), video here - how cool is she?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsMUQK4jdsQ&list=PLhzPkxV6P9TAdl5QUcvGxmq4ZJ5H957EZ

Firefly.


----------



## delgirl (9 Apr 2014)

Two young men from Wicklow have great songs out at the moment:-

Hosier - Take Me To Church
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSVMgRr6pw

and

Never - by All the Luck in the World (Neil Foot) 
(The song currently used in the Trivago Ads Europewide)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pdw6xA0pIFw


----------



## Firefly (27 Jan 2015)

Really liking this acoustic version from U2 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpZgpeFsDmk


----------



## PatMacG (27 Jan 2015)

Not usually my cup of tea music-wise but having enjoyed the excellent film Crazy Heart, I bought the sound-track. Jeff Bridges and Colin Farrell sing country? Yes and a fine fist they make of it too with some movie specific original material.


----------



## Deiseblue (27 Jan 2015)

Ryan Bingham who wrote two of the tracks including " The Weary Kind " which won a Golden Globe appears in Whelans on this coming Saturday , he also sang & acted in the movie.

A Good ole boy !

Of the artists featured on the sound track I would heartily recommend Townes Van Zandt & the Louvin Brothers - the latter's " Satan is real " album should be required listening at all Jesuit seminaries & the album cover is an all time classic - just google it !


----------



## Betsy Og (27 Jan 2015)

Cheese-fest Rock of Ages is sure to bring a smile to the face.... must get the soundtrack on iTunes.


----------



## flowerman (28 Jan 2015)

The remix of Lana Del Reys Summertime Sadness is pretty cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akhmS1D2Ce4

Heres the original.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVjsGKrE6E8

Her album "born to die" is pretty good too.




Last song on Coldplays new album "Ghost Stories" is pretty good too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Qdt5032YQ

Its called "O".



I also like the band "Elbow" and especially the song "One day like this"...what a song and what a band to see perform live.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk2xaeXnxlM




I listen to these 3 albums when in the car and my wife is driving.All are very relaxing albums to listen to.




Another song I love is "Auto Rock" by the band Mogwai.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtfkymtavUE

You might remember it from the very end of the "Miami Vice" film with Colin Farrell and Jamie Fox.

1 more song from that film that I like is by Moby featuring Patti LaBelle.Song is called "One Of These Mornings".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q39PLgQjD2Q


----------



## Deiseblue (28 Jan 2015)

Listening to an album entitled " born to die " whilst either driving or a front street passenger is surely tempting fate ?


----------



## flowerman (28 Jan 2015)

Not unless you are that superstitious,which neither of us are.

Another band I like to rock out to in the car is "Dope" and especially the song "Debonaire".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zesHNYS4mOA

Their song is in the 1st film of the "Fast and Furious" series.


I also like to listen to some of the lesser known Limp Bizkit songs like "Lonely World" "Break Stuff" and "Behind Blue Eyes" which is their copy of the original by "The Who".I think Limp Bizkits version is actually very good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZi6m3zDYFo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfHS7WCPc24


Original by The Who

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfuWXRZe9yA


----------



## flowerman (28 Jan 2015)

My wife listens to Damien Rice alot,and especially the song "Rootless Tree" aka "Fook You".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rndltmm3oE

She allways listens to that particular song when Ive annoyed her or wrecked her head with all sorts of stupid questions when we are out in the car.


----------



## flowerman (28 Jan 2015)

And one final song that I love to listen to is by the incredible Mr Andy Williams and his song "The Impossible Dream" from the film/musical "Man of La Mancha"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaN8jxAFtDY



You may know it from the Honda TV ad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZRp_9zGqHA


----------



## mathepac (6 Feb 2015)

I watched an oldish Clint Eastwood / Malpaso Productions film last week "_Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil". _The film and the soundtrack, which I missed first time round, are treasure-troves  of Johnny Mercer music with performers like k. d. laing, Alison Krauss, Alison Eastwood, Rosemary Clooney, Tony Bennett, etc, etc. Highly recommended sound track and although the film was a loss maker, I enjoyed Kevin Spacey.


----------



## Firefly (12 Feb 2015)

Nice music here..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdUOtJLHGQQ


----------



## Purple (19 Feb 2015)

mathepac said:


> I watched an oldish Clint Eastwood / Malpaso Productions film last week "_Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil". _The film and the soundtrack, which I missed first time round, are treasure-troves  of Johnny Mercer music with performers like k. d. laing, Alison Krauss, Alison Eastwood, Rosemary Clooney, Tony Bennett, etc, etc. Highly recommended sound track and although the film was a loss maker, I enjoyed Kevin Spacey.


Clint Eastwood should know his music since he's such an accomplished musician, writer and composer.


----------



## Firefly (19 Feb 2015)

Shame to admit but I've liking cheesy 80's music at the moment! "The Slightest Touch" by Five Star


----------



## Purple (20 Feb 2015)

I can go one worse than that Firefly, I'm a big fan of song by a socialist!


----------



## Firefly (23 Feb 2015)

Purple said:


> I can go one worse than that Firefly, I'm a big fan of song by a socialist!



Sounds good (pardon the pun!)


----------



## Deiseblue (27 Feb 2015)

The Unthanks- King of Rome , probably the best song ever about a racing pigeon 

June Tabor does a mighty version as well.


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Apr 2017)

The wonders of Spotify, for anyone who hasn't discovered it....  Totally free and on your PC you select exactly what you want (phone jumps around a bit to encourage you to subscribe).

Anyways, Deacon Blue Live at Barrowlands Glasgow, a 2017 release, cracking 'Best of' type album, certainly on form that night.


----------



## The Edge (16 Apr 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hk2x_0pEhI


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Sep 2018)

Was watching a new drama on BBC last night (Wanderlust) and heard a tune that sounded quite like a band I remember from the 90s (The Plague Monkeys) so I checked them out and very impressed, they're called MarthaGunn.


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Sep 2018)

Christine & the Queens, performing "Girlfriend" on Jools Holland...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptu3TFmF0Jo

Seems to strike me as both modern and throwback at the same time!

And they've been called the Brit version of Haim, this is The Aces with Stuck:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA6sDKKDx9Q

Both of the above are playing Dublin in the autumn.

And then the incomparable Gregory Porter, covering Its Probably Me
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSzICmwmRsA


----------

